# L plate for EOS R5 or R6 to use with Peak Design Clip - 3legged thing the only option?



## satpak (Jan 5, 2021)

I’ve looking at L plates for EOS R5/6 to use with Peak design clip, but the only option I keep getting is 3 legged thing universal Ellie PD bracket. Is this truly the only option out there? If yes, how’s the Ellie for use?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jan 5, 2021)

What would keep you from screwing the PD capture bracket (that you get with the clip) into any L Bracket? The only thing I see special about the Ellie is the PD bracket is built into the L Bracket.


----------



## satpak (Jan 5, 2021)

Won’t I have to remove the clip bracket from the L Bracket every time before I go mount the L bracket onto a tripod?



Bdbtoys said:


> What would keep you from screwing the PD capture bracket (that you get with the clip) into any L Bracket? The only thing I see special about the Ellie is the PD bracket is built into the L Bracket.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jan 6, 2021)

satpak said:


> Won’t I have to remove the clip bracket from the L Bracket every time before I go mount the L bracket onto a tripod?



I think the PD Bracket is Arca compatible, so as long as your tripod head can grab an Arca style plate... you should be ok.


----------



## satpak (Jan 6, 2021)

Bdbtoys said:


> I think the PD Bracket is Arca compatible, so as long as your tripod head can grab an Arca style plate... you should be ok.



It is, but I just feel like half of the L bracket (bottom section) becomes pretty much useless, right? Doesn’t justify the extraneous cost these L brackets go for these days and weight imho. Also, don’t feel confident on holding $$$ gear on 2x2 square instead of the entire horizontal portion of the L bracket. Not to mention, the added weight of L bracket plus the clip bracket and the bulkiness factor.

I’m still curious if somebody else here uses a 3legged thing l bracket for eos r5/6.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jan 6, 2021)

satpak said:


> It is, but I just feel like half of the L bracket (bottom section) becomes pretty much useless, right? Doesn’t justify the extraneous cost these L brackets go for these days and weight imho. Also, don’t feel confident on holding $$$ gear on 2x2 square instead of the entire horizontal portion of the L bracket. Not to mention, the added weight of L bracket plus the clip bracket and the bulkiness factor.
> 
> I’m still curious if somebody else here uses a 3legged thing l bracket for eos r5/6.



The 3legged is just permanently attaching the adapter on the L-bracket. It appears to have a similar bulk... perhaps a bit less since they are counting on the adapter as the arca mount... whereas a normal L-Bracket won't have the bump at the bottom (without the adapter) and can use the entire bottom... but to place it in the clip it looks like you will need the adapter (so extra or built in... you're still using one).

IMO my biggest use of the L-Bracket is for the the other half of the "L", that being able to attach on the tripod at 90degrees. If all you're going to do is hang it from the clip, than why even bother with the L-Bracket at all (to save bulk). Also, the entire thing is held on by 1 screw... so it really doesn't matter much if its a 2x2 square or an entire bracket.

You can pick up a smallrig for <$30... perhaps less if @YuengLinger still has his.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 6, 2021)

Bdbtoys said:


> [..] Also, the entire thing is held on by 1 screw... so it really doesn't matter much if its a 2x2 square or an entire bracket.
> [..]



Even worse: a single screw with a single thread engaged. The tripod sockets are so shallow and sloppy that it's really hard to get good thread engagement.

I try not to think about that, otherwise the camera wouldn't leave the house


----------

